# Cute little green lizard



## orionmystery (Mar 11, 2012)

A cute baby green crested lizard,_Bronchocela cristatella_, and an adult.




Baby Green crested lizard Bronchocela cristatella  IMG_2617 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Animation: Baby Green crested lizard Bronchocela cristatella by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr





IMG_7866 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_2616 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Another lizard i like is Great Anglehead Lizard: Gonocephalus grandis - angle head lizard | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Forkie (Mar 11, 2012)

The third shot is golden!


----------



## jriepe (Mar 11, 2012)

I agree with Forkie about the third shot.  These lizards certainly have very long tails but I do know some lizards tails will break off if grabbed which allows them to escape predators.

Jerry


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 11, 2012)

Ask Forkie says ... " the third shot is golden "! Nice work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 11, 2012)

All nice shots! I agree with Forkie, #3 rocks! Love the tail on that little guy though... that is quite a tail! lol!


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 11, 2012)

Forkie said:


> The third shot is golden!


 


jriepe said:


> I agree with Forkie about the third shot.  These lizards certainly have very long tails but I do know some lizards tails will break off if grabbed which allows them to escape predators.
> 
> Jerry


 


Johnnie said:


> Ask Forkie says ... " the third shot is golden "! Nice work, thanks for sharing.


 


cgipson1 said:


> All nice shots! I agree with Forkie, #3 rocks! Love the tail on that little guy though... that is quite a tail! lol!



Thanks for looking and commenting, Forkie, Jerry, Johnnie, Charlie.


----------



## Bo4key (Mar 11, 2012)

Forkie said:


> The third shot is golden!



+1

Best of the set


----------



## Judobreaker (Mar 11, 2012)

Forkie said:


> The third shot is golden!



It's actually green...



But yeah, it's definitely a winner. ^^
Cute little guy by the way.


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 11, 2012)

Bo4key said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> > The third shot is golden!
> ...


 


Judobreaker said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> > The third shot is golden!
> ...



....thanks Judobreaker, Bo4key


----------

